# Ipod integration through cd changer cables in MK3?



## Slider300z (Feb 17, 2003)

hey guys, i've seen plenty of installs into mk4's and all sorts of audi's. Will any of these solutions work on a 98 GLX with the bose system? I don't have a changer, and would rather spend the money from a changer on an ipod and adpater. Is there any luck for me? Thanks!


----------



## MaxxedOutMotors (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Ipod integration through cd changer cables in MK3? (Slider300z)*

If the Bose system includes a Panasonic headunit I may be able to help you. Let me know.


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Ipod integration through cd changer cables in MK3? (MaxxedOutMotors)*

the bose head unit can be made to run a panisonic changer thru an adaptor
the stock changer is a clarion unit I belive


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Ipod integration through cd changer cables in MK3? (VReihenmotor6)*

I am going to make an adapter for all MK3's with a panasonic or bose radio. Nothing yet for ones with clarion radios.
I have tried it and it works but I havent made it for sale yet.


----------



## kken (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Ipod integration through cd changer cables in MK3? (Enfig Motorsport)*

any update on this yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Ipod integration through cd changer cables in MK3? (kken)*

Its done it will be available next week.


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Ipod integration through cd changer cables in MK3? (Enfig Motorsport)*









thats right kiddies, you too can have this soon....


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Ipod integration through cd changer cables in MK3? (VReihenmotor6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihenmotor6* »_








thats right kiddies, you too can have this soon....









Anymore details on this? Can it be used with any car?
Is it just a mount?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Ipod integration through cd changer cables in MK3? (vwgtipowr)*

I want to move this discussion to this thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2073044


_Modified by Enfig Motorsport at 12:49 PM 7-6-2005_


----------



## kken (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Ipod integration through cd changer cables in MK3? (Enfig Motorsport)*

enfig, your link just bringsi t back to this thread lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Ipod integration through cd changer cables in MK3? (kken)*

Fixed it thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SkaJaCore (Jan 8, 2005)

bump... just bought my ipod anybody know of a harness for the clarion changer?


----------

